# More white turkeys seen



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

Have been seeing a white hen at a buddy's place for the past two years. This year during muzzleloader season I had a huge flock of turkeys come past and FIVE of them were white! Two were totally white and the other three were kind of pigeon colored. White with brown spots on the wings and back. The entire flock had to have been 40+ birds. Best I could tell the white ones were all hens. They are definitely wild birds and were mixed in with the other brown turkeys. Anyone else seen turkeys like this? Is it a color phase?


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

There are color phases but most of the white birds you see are tame/wild hybreds according to a lot on knowledge people I have talked to.


----------



## vakerbeen (Mar 1, 2011)

So cook the chicken in a plastic bag, it will be moist and not try, also the dark meat is more moist than the white meet.Try fruits instead of vegetables. And celery is not dry, just not much flavor to it.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

vakerbeen said:


> So cook the chicken in a plastic bag, it will be moist and not try, also the dark meat is more moist than the white meet.Try fruits instead of vegetables. And celery is not dry, just not much flavor to it.




:help::coco:


----------



## HardWayMike (Nov 24, 2010)

LOL! freakin crazies!!!


----------

